# [SOLVED] can't boot win 7 and tfght is compressed



## shooterd (Sep 8, 2011)

I upgraded from windows 7 home premium to windows 7 ultimate. During installation I noticed that the default setting had allocated around 30 gb to the c drive and approximately 370 gb to the d drive. Even though to my knowledge all my past re-installs, which my friend always did for me, the c drive always had the lion share and d was a smaller “recovery” drive. Instead of asking someone, or researching I just kept those setttings and continued. I noticed that the c drive was set as “recovery” and the d was labeled “os”. Immediately when windows started I got a message of memory low. Every program I tried to install stopped in the middle. I tried to re-size the drive but the trial program wouldn’t allow resizing. Then I started to install all my programs- security, media, etc. to the d drive but I got some error there as well. Now here is where it gets a little foggy. I think I selected for the c drive to compress to save space, as well as some other fixes before that and my system now is crashed and I am completely locked out. I get this message: “TFGHT is compressed….. Press ctrl + alt + del to restart. I have a dell Inspirion 1545. 
I have tried all sorts of iso’s, acronis true home disk image, borrowed a friends vista installation disk and made a system repair disk from my parents windows 7 that will not boot. When I try those I switch the bios to boot only from cd/dvd only, then with the hard drive. I have also set it to boot from dvd in the boot menu from the f12 key. 
It seems no operating system file will load, as well as all the bootable iso’s disks I have made. Is there any other operating system I can download and install and just so I can load windows back on to it? Or any other measures I can take? Thanks.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: can't boot win 7 and tfght is compressed*

Hi shooterd and Welcome to TSF,

First try to decompress the drive
1. Insert your installation DVD.
2.. Choose "Repair your computer"
3. Select your OS > Click "LOAD DRIVERS".
4. In the new box > Press Yes.
5. Navigate to your operating system drive > right click > Properties > Advanced tab.
6. Uncheck the "Compress this drive" option.

The above didn't work
Insert installation DVD.
Choose "Install now" > "Custom install".
Mark an existing partition > Install Windows.

Windows will then install another version of itself, and store all your other data in C:\Windows.old\, so that you can restore them at a later time.

If you have very important files, you could also detach the HDD from your PC, and insert it to another PC and extract your files first. Then do as above. You can then remove any partitions you like and structure the system the way you want it.

*If you're using two operating systems, dual booting one XP and one Windows 7 for instance, you can boot into that system and repair the boot record from there. From your post I dont see you having this, but if you do, let me know and i'll tell you how to perform that action aswell.*


----------



## shooterd (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: can't boot win 7 and tfght is compressed*

Well, I do not have any original installation disks to use. Any other suggestions.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

If the decompress method didn't work, you will need to have your installation DVD I'm afraid, as otherwise you're stuck.


----------

